# En cosas del hogar, donde podria encontrar...?



## jka5200 (Dic 15, 2010)

En aparatos juguetes o cosas que se tengan en el hogar, en cuales podría encontrar unos Transistores 2N2222, por que queria hacer un transmisor FM pero al no tener tiendas de electrónica cerca busco los componentes y solo me queda eso Transistores 2N2222. 
Les agradeseria vuestra ayuda, Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

Alguna radio o grabador viejo , creo que el 2219 es bastante similar.

Además a veces es cuestión de probar con otros 

Saludos !


----------



## jka5200 (Dic 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 15, 2010)

podes buscar

BSS 40...41, BSW 61...64, 2N4014 


 como reemplazos tambien.......


----------



## luisfran (Dic 15, 2010)

como te he dicho en el otro mensaje mirate las dos paginas web que te mando para ver lo que te interesa


----------



## unmonje (Dic 15, 2010)

El 2n2222 fue`un exelente transistor ,aunque antiguo hoy...lo usè mucho.
No se a que frecuencia quieres el oscilador pero para Fm, me parece que no le da la pierna...!!!

Seguro que encuentras reemplazos...en este momento no recuerdo alguno..siempre dentro de los 200 mw !!!claro..


----------



## zaiz (Dic 15, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> El 2n2222 fue`un exelente transistor ,aunque antiguo hoy...lo usè mucho.
> No se a que frecuencia quieres el oscilador pero para Fm, me parece que no le da la pierna...!!!
> 
> Seguro que encuentras reemplazos...en este momento no recuerdo alguno..siempre dentro de los 200 mw !!!claro..



Sí, unmonje, funciona bien para eso y al menos en México sigue vigente en tiendas.


----------



## luisfran (Dic 16, 2010)

y aqui en españa tambien yo lo tengo para el siguiente circuito
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3187/hdd1esquemaelectronico.jpg

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3187/hdd1esquemaelectronico.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2010)

luisfran dijo:


> y aqui en españa tambien yo lo tengo para el siguiente circuito
> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3187/hdd1esquemaelectronico.jpg


 
Ese transistor está mal dibujado , es NPN y no PNP ( va con la flechita del emisor hacia afuera )

Cualquier transistor npn funcionaría en ese circuito , ponele un tip 31 y le podés agregar mas led's

Saludos !


----------



## luisfran (Dic 16, 2010)

si me he confundido al dibujarlo, culpa mia pero explicame como le mando un transistor tip 31 a este circuito que va conectado a 5 voltios y al pin positivo del disco duro en la placa madre del ordenador aqui tienes el dibujo rediseñado y la explicación :

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/7364/moddhddluces.jpg

CONECTAR VARIOS LED EN UNA TOMA SENCILLA.

Como buenos "Modders" que somos, a todos se nos pasa por la cabeza la idea de sustituir esos led que tenemos en nuestras cajas por otros más vistosos.
Me refiero a los led que indican que el PC está conectado, o el de actividad del disco duro o, incluso, los de nuestra grabadora de CD.
Seguro que queda "chulo" nuestro logo favorito, montado sobre un pedazo de metacrilato, que se ilumina intensamente cada vez que se acciona nuestro disco duro.

El problema radica en que esos led se activan mediante la delicada circuitería de nuestra placa base.
No nos atrevemos a tocar nada, por temor a estropearla.
Y ¡hacemos muy bien en no tocar nada de la placa base!
Los componentes que controlan la iluminación de dichos led están pensados para iluminar un único led.
Si metemos más led en el mismo circuito, corremos el riesgo de sobrecargar los componentes de la placa base y estropearla.

Entonces, ¿cómo podemos hacer que se iluminen varios led, sin estropear la placa base?
Pues es sencillo, vamos a recurrir a un componente que hemos utilizado en todos los circuitos anteriores.
Me refiero al socorrido transistor NPN de propósito general (2N222, 2N3904, etc). 
Como veis es un circuito muy sencillo.
Sacamos la señal del conector apropiado de la placa base y la llevamos, a través de una resistencia de 1k, hasta el terminal base del transistor.
Cuando llega la señal, el transistor entra en conducción y se iluminarán los led, que obtienen la energía necesaria desde el molex.
Cuando la placa base no envía señal, el transistor pasa al estado de corte y los led se apagan.
Por las carácterísticas del transistor, sabemos que entre el colector y la base no va a circular ninguna corriente, o en todo caso, será de un valor muy pequeño, de manera que nuestra placa base no corre ningún riesgo.


----------

